# PIB's Forbidden Tiki Island, 2015



## Paint It Black

Got a start today on the Forbidden Tiki Island, our theme for 2015, by putting together this wreath. The base is a super-large pine wreath on clearance right now at Michaels. Then, I attached stems of tropical leaves that I found at Dollar Tree. The mask was a yard sale find about a year ago, with pheasant feathers for its headdress and a DT grass skirt attached at the chin. I am thinking of adding some peacock feathers to add some height to the headdress, but will save that for closer to display time so they won't get crushed in storage. I also added some purple battery-operated LED lights that I just found at 75% off at Big Lots. It felt so good to get started this weekend. More to come.


----------



## Saki.Girl

This is going to be great can not wait to see what you do.


----------



## printersdevil

That looks great. Nice use of the sale/clearance stuff. THis will be a fun theme.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great job PIB!!!! I need to start crafting


----------



## Hilda

I'm on board too! Love the wreath!! Looking forward to watching your creations.
The western theme last year was so much fun!!


----------



## offmymeds

Looks great PIB!! Can't wait to follow along, you always have such good stuff


----------



## Paint It Black

I was inspired while watching the Seahawks play football the other day,  and decided to make this bird skull out of modeling clay. It is going to be a necklace for my witch doctor this year. I added some paint and it looks pretty bone-like to me now. I may make some more bones to string along with it too. Just thought I would share what I have so far and get any ideas anyone else may have.


----------



## printersdevil

That is super looking, PIB!


----------



## Saki.Girl

the skull looks fantastic great job


----------



## offmymeds

oh that looks great!


----------



## frogkid11

they both look fantastic, PIB. Can't wait to follow along to see how you make this theme come to life for this year. Great work !


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery

Paint It Black said:


> I was inspired while watching the Seahawks play football the other day,  and decided to make this bird skull out of modeling clay. It is going to be a necklace for my witch doctor this year. I added some paint and it looks pretty bone-like to me now. I may make some more bones to string along with it too. Just thought I would share what I have so far and get any ideas anyone else may have.


I've been meaning to do this to make some skulls for my witch's jewelry.


----------



## Pumpkin5

Wow PIB, you've got a great start going! I love the wreath (so inspired) and the bird skull necklace, it looked fantastic. Great job on that! I used boiled chicken bones on my voodoo necklace...just thigh and leg bones and a little peroxide to bleach them out. (Plus, you can make a great chicken casserole or chicken salad with the chicken meat. It's a win/win!)


----------



## Paint It Black

Pumpkin5, thanks for posting the photo of all your fantastic creations! Your necklace is the kind of look I am going for, so I appreciate the guidance. My 6.5-foot-tall mannequin is going to be the witch doctor this year. I have a mask and some grass skirts, and will be working on whatever else he should wear. This is Manny, as we have come to call him:










And here is the mask I plan on using.


----------



## Saki.Girl

Great idea on the chicken bones pumpkin
Pid I can not wait to see Manny done


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, Saki. Manny has been a Ringmaster and a Sheriff and he always makes a big impression. This year is a big change for him, LOL.


----------



## Hilda

I love the skull!! That is awesome.
Oh and I thought Manny was a sexy beast last year as the Sheriff. I am really loving the mask you have for this year. I can't wait to see the rest of him!


----------



## Pumpkin5

Manny is impressive, and I love the mask that he will wear as the witch doctor! The chicken bones for a necklace are simple. Just boil the legs and thighs, then pick the meat off. Scrub the bones clean and then just put them in a jar and fill with peroxide. It will take a couple of hours and then I just rinse them and let them dry. You can leave them plain or paint them. I used them on the necklace and hatband for PapaV. You could make them yourself out of clay, but why would you? Real bone is ever so much more appealing and it is perfectly formed. I can't wait to see your haunt evolve, and all the ideas you come up with along the way. This is a great thread to watch!


----------



## offmymeds

That's a great mask for the witch Dr!!


----------



## dawnski

You have a mannequin? I'm so jealous! I love your post on your bird skull. Something I totally would be doing in January with my husband groaning in the background, "For crying out loud, it's January." Can't wait to see your party come along.



Paint It Black said:


> Pumpkin5, thanks for posting the photo of all your fantastic creations! Your necklace is the kind of look I am going for, so I appreciate the guidance. My 6.5-foot-tall mannequin is going to be the witch doctor this year. I have a mask and some grass skirts, and will be working on whatever else he should wear. This is Manny, as we have come to call him:


----------



## Paint It Black

Finished the witch doctor necklace today. The bones and skull are made of modeling clay, painted with craft paints. I will spray them with a matte finish so they can be outdoors.


----------



## punkineater

LOOOVE this!!!


----------



## matrixmom

Very nice PIB. !


----------



## offmymeds

That looks great!


----------



## Bethany

Paint Everything looks great! Look forward to watching the progression.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

PIB your necklace turned out very cool! Love the bird skull you made.


----------



## Paint It Black

This Haunted Parrot arrived today from Oriental Trading Co. I have a couple more colorful parrots from when we had our pirate theme. I may add them holding severed eyeballs in their beaks or something to make them a bit more scary. The grouping of some parrots reminds me of the Tiki Room at Disney. 










Here are pics of the other parrots I'll be using.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Hey Paint, just checking in here and you have a great start to 2015 already! Doc Man at 6.5 is HUGE, looks like he nearly touches your ceiling as it is and I bet he creates an imposing figure in your haunt. LUV him! I'll be watching your progress.


----------



## offmymeds

I have that parrot too!


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the parrot PIB


----------



## RCIAG

PIB, start checking Big Lots soon. They may already have some summer stuff out & it usually includes tiki stuff.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I was surfing eBay and saw this mask and thought of you and your 2015 theme. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guarani-Tri...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5419332da3


----------



## Bethany

Dollar tree usually has all the Tiki stuff for summer too!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks guys. I appreciate your help!!
RCAIG - Big Lots is a great idea for island/nautical type stuff.
The Halloween Lady - perfect mask!! I bought some that are similar during a BuyCostumes.com sale last year. I plan to put them on bamboo poles. 
Bethany - I loaded up on grass skirts last year so I could work on projects during the year. DT is a great source for those, tropical foliage, and lots of other tiki stuff.


----------



## printersdevil

Love the mask! That is great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

The Halloween Lady said:


> I was surfing eBay and saw this mask and thought of you and your 2015 theme.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Guarani-Tri...283?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5419332da3



Hey I knew we had similar tastes in things LOL. I bought this mask a few years back from Halloween Asylum. It's a great mask. Really love it. When I do my island haunt it will be turned into a prop. I'll come back and post a photo or two of it so you guys can see it better. 

One of the things I like about it apart from it being a full head mask (so great for a prop no matter how it's viewed) is the neck flap. You can add a V-neck tribal robe to it (giving him a partial bare chest), and easily cover a lot of the body while keeping that witch doctor feel to it. Plus the guy doesn't look like he ends at the neck.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS and The Halloween Lady, you are really making me think twice about that mask! Good point about the neck area.


----------



## Bethany

Oh PaintItBlack I stumbled upon this site and had to share it for you!! Haunted Tiki Island for 3-4 years!!

http://hellizondohaunt.com/blog/category/haunted-tiki-island/page/8/


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Bethany said:


> Oh PaintItBlack I stumbled upon this site and had to share it for you!! Haunted Tiki Island for 3-4 years!!
> 
> http://hellizondohaunt.com/blog/category/haunted-tiki-island/page/8/



Bethany, that's Devils Chariot's flickr account. He's a HF member and if you search for threads by him here you'll find more. I thought the first few pictures looked familiar and then saw the half ripped off face of the hunter and knew it was him (and his talented band of friends!). Look for his Haunted Tiki Thread here on the forum, you'll get way more info on his set up. In fact I remember posting comments and questions about it years ago. They more recently did the Rasputin's Carnival of Risk that had me wanting to go big on a carnival theme. Now this is a neighborhood you want to move to!

BTW his photography is great. His flickr account is worth browsing through from beginning to end.


----------



## Paint It Black

Yes, I have seen Devils Chariot's Haunted Tiki Island display photos and think the look and feel they got was terrific! The photos are inspirational to me, though my display is confined to a much smaller area. Still, we are looking forward to having lots of fun with the Tiki theme.


----------



## Paint It Black

Finally got going on some more projects this weekend. This is a sign to go by the witch doctor. It is made from two surfboard-shaped luau-themed signs from Dollar Tree, painted with chalkboard paint. I also glued on some feathers I have been collecting whenever we are out on our daily walks. Also, I goggle searched for "witch doctor font," and something similar to this popped up, LOL. There is also a voodoo font that looks like it has pins sticking out of each letter.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PIB the Witch Doctor Is In sign came out great! Nice use of materials. I like the font you used. What was it? Curious BTW how you do your lettering transfers to the painted board. Looks clean and professional.


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> PIB the Witch Doctor Is In sign came out great! Nice use of materials. I like the font you used. What was it? Curious BTW how you do your lettering transfers to the painted board. Looks clean and professional.


Thank you. I am not sure what the name of the font is. It just came up in the images when I typed in a search for "witch doctor font." And, unfortunately what I do for lettering is not terribly technical either. I write the basic letters in pencil. Then, I just eyeball it and try to copy the font the best I can with a paint pen. 

Thanks for your comments.


----------



## Wolfbeard

That looks awesome!

Eric


----------



## Bethany

Awesome sign PIB. 
I saw some very nice wooden TIKI heads today for haning on the wall today and thought of you.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks all. Today's project was these happy little shrunken heads, all ready for the Tiki party. 










This one will go in the hand of a headhunter skeleton by the front porch. He can hold it by its hair.










These are made with Dollar Tree skulls and toy hair extensions. The bones are made of air-dry clay.


----------



## Hilda

Oh FABULOUS!!! I love what you did with the DT skulls! I really do!!
The sign is so perfect. This is going to be fun to watch!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

PIB you are amazing! I can't believe those are DT skulls. Great use of the hair extensions and I like the braiding too. Nice paint job as well.

i'm still trying to picture the skulls. If you have any unmodified ones left, please post a photo to show people what you actually used. Blown away by how well they turned out.


----------



## punkineater

Love everything that you have come up with, PIB!!!! Lots of ideas for me to borrow for our Voodoo scene


----------



## pumpkinpie

Everything is looking great girlie!!! And great use of those skulls and hair pieces!!!!


----------



## offmymeds

Love the Witch doctor sign and your skulls, wow!! Best use of those DT skulls EVER!


----------



## Saki.Girl

Everything is looking great


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS, This is the Dollar Tree skull in a "before" photo.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Did you use the dollar tree princess hair extensions from the toy department for the hair on your shrunlen heads? The braid looks familiar.


----------



## Paint It Black

Wolfbeard said:


> Did you use the dollar tree princess hair extensions from the toy department for the hair on your shrunlen heads? The braid looks familiar.


Yes. Exactly! And, I remember you used a bunch of those toy hair pieces for your Rapunzel. I loved that!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Here's a photo of the hair extension head bands PIB used.


----------



## Saki.Girl

pib not sure if your doing any palm trees but found this and thought I would post it your way 
http://blog.hwtm.com/2009/11/diy-paper-palm-trees/


----------



## RCIAG

I gotta say I don't like the look of that tree, not as a substitute for a palm tree anyway. It's a great idea for a quickie generic tree though & I'll bookmark it just that.

They say any old tree branch will do but that's not true. A dogwood branch would look silly, as would many others. 

My biggest issue with it being used as a palm tree substitute is that palm trees have green or brown fronds not leaves. If you shredded or cut those bags it would work but as they have them in those pics they look like white leaves.


----------



## printersdevil

One of those heads would be cool just setting on a witch's shelf, IMHO.


----------



## Paint It Black

This weekend's project is Islander heads on a stick. I got 3 of these masks after Ghost of Spookie spied them out on sale at BuyCostumes.com last year. Thanks for the eagle eye, GOS. I had seen someone make something like this with clown masks before, so decided to try it. You put some chicken wire inside to keep the shape of the head. Then fill with Great Stuff foam and let it harden. After it set overnight, I used a drill to drill out a hole in the foam for it to fit over a bamboo pole. They turn out very lightweight, yet sturdy.


























The masks are actually from Disney's Pirates of the Caribbean. I also bought some packages of raffia from Dollar Tree to put with them on some bamboo sticks that I have from an arrangement I am no longer using. The plan is to have the three of them popping up from behind some low bushes in the garden.


----------



## printersdevil

Great prop! They look fantastic.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Looks great PIB!!! Those look awesome!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Your spiked shrunken head guy came out fantastic PIB! Did you keep and use the plastic liner inside that Disney provided with him? 

I'm typing this while I see one of my masks looking back at me in fact...he's been residing lately on a piece of furniture in way of a reminder to me to decide what to do with mine this year. Figure if he stares at me long enough, maybe he'll cast a spell on me and I'll tackle him soon. 

Your party decor is _really_ coming together. I'm sure you will get lots of compliments. Have you given any thought to your party menu yet?


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks, guys. 

GOS, I did leave the clear plastic inside thinking it would help hold the shape. For food, I am thinking luau style items would be fun. These masks worked out so great for this project. Thanks again for pointing them out. As I recall, they were pretty inexpensive too, which is a plus.


----------



## printersdevil

I see those silly cocunut heads often. Could you use them?


----------



## Paint It Black

printersdevil said:


> I see those silly cocunut heads often. Could you use them?


I don't know if I have seen those before. Are they like the coconut monkeys? I was able to get some of those at a rummage sale. They are so cute!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Awww he's really cute!


----------



## Paint It Black

OK guys, I am posting this partly because I am laughing at myself; and partly so it might help someone else with their project. Great Stuff, the expanding insulating foam, does continue to expand for a few days!! I think I overfilled my masks and turned my islander heads on stakes into CONEHEADS!  LOLOL. Great Stuff was squirting out the holes in the eyes, ears, and nose too, but I broke that off. Sooooo. I suggest filling a little at a time and seeing how it cures before adding more foam. 

Here, see for yourself. 



















I am hoping the foam will shrink up a little between now and Halloween. Or, I could change the name to Forbidden Conehead Island...


----------



## Hilda

Just tell people they are from France!!  
Now I must go "Consume mass quantities!" hahahaha

No seriously. They are no where near what I thought when you told me they were boneheads. <<<< DANG AUTOCORRECT haha I said CONEheads!
They look great.


----------



## RCIAG

Well at least you learned something about Great Stuff! I too learned the hard way to not overfill & for some reason I didn't say anything because I thought you knew to do a little bit at a time. I don't know why I thought you knew this but I did.  I had some cheap latex mask I filled & it ended up expanding so much it split the mask apart. 

I will let you know that it won't shrink at all. Whatever size it is now is the size it will stay. 

I don't think they look bad though. If the conehead bothers you maybe you could but some hair on it to cover it or do a topknot with the hair.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks guys. I guess I am lucky the masks didn't split or explode into a million pieces. I am still planning to use them.


----------



## Spookilicious mama

*Ooooh I love this! I wanted to do a Voodoo theme this year and it sort of goes with your theme so Im loving this thread!*


----------



## offmymeds

They look great! You could smash one side and make it all lopsided, lol


----------



## dawnski

Oh my, well although it's not tiki, ancient Peruvians, the Paracas, would elongate their heads through a binding process. So it's not entirely unusual that your Tiki people could be a little misshaped in the cranium. http://hiddenincatours.com/elongated-skulls-of-paracas-a-people-and-their-world/


----------



## Hilda

dawnski said:


> Oh my, well although it's not tiki, ancient Peruvians, the Paracas, would elongate their heads through a binding process. So it's not entirely unusual that your Tiki people could be a little misshaped in the cranium. http://hiddenincatours.com/elongated-skulls-of-paracas-a-people-and-their-world/


Yes! There you go PIB!! You have an explanation now for their heads.  (I love a good backstory on props.) LOL


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for the ideas and backstory! I needed that!!


----------



## Paint It Black

I needed something for the front double doors, and found these signs on Amazon.com and eBay. One is made of metal; the other is carved wood.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look awesome PIB, I especially love the skull one


----------



## printersdevil

Love those signs, PIB.


----------



## Saki.Girl

love the skull one


----------



## RCIAG

When you're done with all this junk, if you don't have the storage space, just send it all to me!!


----------



## Paint It Black

RCIAG said:


> When you're done with all this junk, if you don't have the storage space, just send it all to me!!



Hahahahaha. I take that as a compliment.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> OK guys, I am posting this partly because I am laughing at myself; and partly so it might help someone else with their project. Great Stuff, the expanding insulating foam, does continue to expand for a few days!! I think I overfilled my masks and turned my islander heads on stakes into CONEHEADS!  LOLOL. Great Stuff was squirting out the holes in the eyes, ears, and nose too, but I broke that off. Sooooo. I suggest filling a little at a time and seeing how it cures before adding more foam.
> 
> Here, see for yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am hoping the foam will shrink up a little between now and Halloween. Or, I could change the name to Forbidden Conehead Island...



Paint, I guess you can no longer call them Shrunken Heads! More like fully expanded. Too funny. Actually with the plastic liner in there I'm surprised the foam came out the eyes, etc. I thought the liner was solid. BTW there are different variations of Great Stuff. Some expand quite a bit, another not so much, made for different jobs of sealing...Some will dry faster than others so keep that in mind as well. As I understand some can stay tacky for a while.

During a TechShop workshop I attended, we used a black/purplish Great Stuff for outdoor water ponds. Suppose to be waterproof I believe. It comes out and expands but hardens to the touch in about an half hour or so (will vary on how big the area you did is). I did not think this variation expanded beyond that initial poofing. But I wonder if it's used in an enclosed area where the air can't get to it to start to set it, it would continue to expand too.

I'll come back tomorrow and post a photo tomorrow of what I was working on and what the can looks like. I was experimenting with this little wire form tentacle I created and of course didn't I end up having the can's nozzle spray tube start to twist free from the can as I turned the can to get to certain spots. I noticed it giving way and tried to prevent the tube from falling off the table to the ground but it rolled and ended up getting black foam on my t-shirt and jeans as the tube rolled towards me and fell to the ground. We were outside because of the fumes from the foam so no biggy but the jeans and top were a loss. We had latex gloves on to protect our hands and I wore old clothes (heard other people warn it could get messy) but crafting with this stuff can be challenging from a number of fronts!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I have read about the practice of binding of the heads when I was researching ancient Egyptian pharaohs and queens. Nefertitti had a long skull and so did her husband if you remember their busts (haha that sounds funny and a contrary body part). After you are done with the heads maybe you can paint them and use them in some other setting. The aliens in one of the Raiders movies had bound heads too. Figure it this way, you're just a style setter.


----------



## Hilda

I agree with all the input on the big heads. LOL 
They do have a more menacing and spooky look to them this way.

Some mysterious malformation. Oooooohhhhh Now I want some for my tanks in my laboratory.
Perhaps they can be from the natives that attacked Dr. Pettigrew and his expedition?!?!

Curse you ooojen. It's stuck in my head now. hahahaha


----------



## Paint It Black

Hilda said:


> I agree with all the input on the big heads. LOL
> They do have a more menacing and spooky look to them this way.
> 
> Some mysterious malformation. Oooooohhhhh Now I want some for my tanks in my laboratory.
> Perhaps they can be from the natives that attacked Dr. Pettigrew and his expedition?!?!
> 
> Curse you ooojen. It's stuck in my head now. hahahaha


I guess you and RCAIG will be fighting over them now, LOLOL. But wait....wouldn't you need two?  I need to go ask ooojen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Just realized uploading the two photos that the tip of the nozzle tube isn't quite visible. Had wanted to show how it was sealed off mid-way through using the can. The can of Great Stuff Pond and Stone spray doesn't come with a plug or cap for the tube (should!) and the foam will continue to come out of the tube and harden when exposed to air. Our TechShop instructor had us use a piece of black plastic tarp material, wrap it over the end of the tube and rubber band it onto the end. The foam doesn't stick to the black tarp material and he said his experience was that the foam will be viable for at least a month "capped" this way...he said he always used it up before then so didn't know how long it would protect the contents. 

Our DIY workshop class included some instruction and then we were free to use materials he brought to create our own chicken wire structures and foam them. Class was only 2 hours total so we kept our projects on the small side. Here's my tentacle frame that has been filled with paper (to hold the foam in place and minimize waste) and then sprayed using the tube on the can nozzle. The foam once it starts to come out does come out rather fast (he warned us to start with really slow trigger movements to learn how it comes out); and if you put too much foam in one spot, the weight of the foam will cause it to start to slide downwards on vertical surfaces. So you kind of want to do a spray-and-wait-a-bit approach to building up a surface. It takes some practice. Since I wanted to work on all sides of the tentacle at this sitting, I created a little wire stand to keep the form upright while I foamed. As you can tell from the photos, the surface has a shiny finish to it. Haven't had the time to play any more with this learning project so don't know if this kind of Great Stuff can be easily cut and sanded. The hard shell coating on the foam has me thinking maybe this foam isn't a great choice for doing that. I designed the frame to have a wire tip near the end so that I could either add a claw or an eyeball to it for something unexpected to finish it with.

It was overcast when the first photo was taken and the foam looks black. In the sunlit photo you can see its more purple.

















The tentacle is very lightweight and the foam has a hard shell-like finish to it. When you tap on it it sounds hollow, which is a good way to tell if it has hardened inside. Didn't get a chance to finish the tentacle at the workshop as we ran out of time, but it was a fun experience and not a project to try to tackle if you don't have a lot of time to apply and let dry.

update: should have also mentioned we used a spray bottle with water in it to mist the foam once sprayed out to help cure it. And we wore safety goggles. It is flamable until it cures.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks GOS for all the tips and tactics. Good pointer on how to cap off the tube so you can use it again. Thanks!


----------



## RCIAG

Just a heads up for this thread, Oriental Trading is doing free shipping on orders over $49 CODE: CE154801. Tey have a ton of luau type stuff.

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...mail.com&utm_content=9700&utm_campaign=302300


----------



## Paint It Black

One of my projects this week was an Easter Island style tiki mask idea from Pinterest. It is made from part of a detergent bottle. I added a couple layers of paper mache before painting it with craft paint and sponges. 










After the paper mache dried, I painted it black (of course, LOL).










Then sponged it with a granite grey color after the black was dry.










It looked a little too flat or something, so I started dripping different color washes to look like the stone was weathering and growing a bit of moss. 










Here's the final version:


----------



## Hilda

I am so glad you tried this tutorial! 
Such a cool addition to your theme for practically free. You have to love that!!
This is great!!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Oh, nice paint job! 

Yeah, free (and light!) can't be beat.


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you. I had everything needed on hand, so it did feel like the whole project was free! 

I need to get going on the laundry so I can make another one, .


----------



## Wolfbeard

Your beautiful paint job made this an outstanding prop! Wow!

Eric


----------



## HalloweenTrick

Everything looks great PIB! Can't wait to see all your ideas and decorations. I also hope to have a haunted tiki Island/voodoo themed party one day!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Wow that came out fabulous PIB! Now I will forever see a face staring back at me when I go to pick up my laundry detergent to do laundry!!

I could see attaching your head to the top of a sono tube "stone" body. Tempted to go with my jungle theme this year and add a few statutes after seeing your head (been debating between mad lab set up outdoors or jungle, still not sure...too many great threads here to keep me undecided). PIB, You are going to have a kick-a setting there. Nice job. I always look forward to seeing what next pops up on this thread.


----------



## offmymeds

That looks great Paint! 

I can't wait to see it all put together, it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

OK question PIB. What capacity was that laundry detergent you used? I did laundry last night and eyed my Tide from the side thinking its life was a out to change but didn't see a tiki hiding in there! Way too skinny. Yours looks like a jumbo family size maybe?


----------



## LadyGoats

I keep finding tiki stuff and thinking of you. Loving the newest addition!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Ghost of Spookie said:


> OK question PIB. What capacity was that laundry detergent you used? I did laundry last night and eyed my Tide from the side thinking its life was a out to change but didn't see a tiki hiding in there! Way too skinny. Yours looks like a jumbo family size maybe?


Yes, GOS, it was a jumbo sized bottle - actually more rectangular in shape, like a big canteen.


----------



## Paint It Black

Finishing up a couple of paper mache skulls for the display. They started out as plastic skulls from the 99-Cent-Only store. I never liked them because they looked like alien heads, more than skulls, so thought of making them over. I used paper mache, and then paper clay over that to change their looks. Coated with a black rubber spray coating and several layers of paint colors. Once I seal them with a clear coating, I think they will hold up fine this October.


----------



## LadyGoats

Those look significantly better that the $1 ones. Awesome job!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Those look fantastic PIB!!!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Finally finished the two skulls today. Paper clay is cool. But when you pile on a lot, it takes a while to dry.


----------



## im the goddess

PIB, great items you're making. I like the heads on the spikes the best so far. Those Easter Island masks are cool.


----------



## coxboy316

Everything is looking good. I thought about your theme while I was a goodwill today and picked this metal sign up today. I look forward to what you got coming and the actual finished project


----------



## Always Wicked

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks all. Today's project was these happy little shrunken heads, all ready for the Tiki party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one will go in the hand of a headhunter skeleton by the front porch. He can hold it by its hair.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are made with Dollar Tree skulls and toy hair extensions. The bones are made of air-dry clay.


what paint did you use to color these. they look awesome ..


----------



## printersdevil

You may have seen these, especially since I see that coxboy316 posted just above. I found these in his/her photo album a little while ago and thought of your theme.
Tiki torches with skulls


----------



## Paint It Black

Always Wicked said:


> what paint did you use to color these. they look awesome ..


Thanks. I used a brown spray paint for plastic, Kyron brand, I think.


----------



## Paint It Black

I finally decided what to do for the guest bathroom. It is going to be the Disenchanted Tiki Room, loosely based on the Disney attraction. Lots of tropical birds, tikis, flowers, and some Halloween mixed in. Today, I made the sign for the room. It is made from Dollar Tree surfboard-shaped wooded signs that I painted over. 











Here is what the original DT signs look like:


----------



## pumpkinpie

That looks awesome PIB!!!! Can't wait to see the whole room  we always have at least one couple crash at our house party night....I may have to make them an island retreat too


----------



## Paint It Black

Made this bird perch out of paper mache for the guest bathroom "Disenchanted Tiki Room." The fake birds were at a high school rummage sale very cheap. I added a long tail feather and a long toothpick beak to make a couple look different from the others. 










May have to do something to spook it up a bit, (daughter suggests painting their eyes red), but I think it adds to the Tiki Room atmosphere in any case.

A little better:


----------



## Bethany

You know that DT has birds that actually make noise right now.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Great idea PIB, can't wait to see more


----------



## offmymeds

I bought 2 of the parrots


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks guys. Now I am off to DT this afternoon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Paint It Black said:


> Made this bird perch out of paper mache for the guest bathroom "Disenchanted Tiki Room." The fake birds were at a high school rummage sale very cheap. I added a long tail feather and a long toothpick beak to make a couple look different from the others.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> May have to do something to spook it up a bit, (daughter suggests painting their eyes red), but I think it adds to the Tiki Room atmosphere in any case.
> 
> A little better:



I SO LOVE your creativity PIB! Reminds me of a tiki room with your clever grass skirt lamp shade. The birds look great perched on it. Adding the tail feathers and long beaks was a great idea for some diversity. I think I would probably paint the beaks black although they may not show up as well as the lighter color...would depend on background colors. Do the bird perches hang from the ceiling?


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you, GOS. Yes. The whole thing hangs from the ceiling by twine coming up through the middle of the thatched "roof."


----------



## Paint It Black

This project is something I hope to use on the main sign I make for the display this year. I am following a YouTube tutorial to make a rotting skull to attach to a wooden sign that reads, "Forbidden Tiki Island." You start by cutting the jaw off of a pre-made foam skull. And the teeth. Then put it back together with skewers and Great Stuff.


----------



## Paint It Black

Then you can sculpt by adding clay, clay teeth, eyeball(s), wrinkles. 










There are some more steps that I will post as I get them done.


----------



## LadyGoats

Lookin' gnarly!!! Love this!!


----------



## punkineater

Loooooooove him!!!


----------



## Bethany

Faboolous PIB!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh my gosh PIB, that is beyond awesome!!!!!


----------



## rickdeckard

A good source for all things tiki is tikicentral.com loads and loads of photos for inspirations and tuts.


----------



## Paint It Black

Finished the rotten skull project today.


----------



## Hilda

BradSkull!! WOOT WOOT!!!! It's fahbulous!! 
Now post the other pic too! hahaha


----------



## Paint It Black

I have my eye on you.


----------



## Bethany

Paint It Black said:


> Finished the rotten skull project today.


AMAZING!!! Paint I absolutely love him!!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ohmygosh he is beyond good pib!!!!! U did a phenomenal job


----------



## punkineater

Paint It Black said:


> Finished the rotten skull project today.


Your paint job on this guy is AMAZING~I want one!!!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Paint It Black said:


> Then you can sculpt by adding clay, clay teeth, eyeball(s), wrinkles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are some more steps that I will post as I get them done.


What kind of clay did you use? That came out great!

Eric


----------



## offmymeds

Great job! He looks fantastic


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for all the nice comments on the skull project. The clay is called Apoxie Sculpt. The skull tutorial is on YouTube by Brad Goodspeed, and is very instructive on how to use the sculpting clay, as well as everything else for the project.


----------



## Wolfbeard

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments on the skull project. The clay is called Apoxie Sculpt. The skull tutorial is on YouTube by Brad Goodspeed, and is very instructive on how to use the sculpting clay, as well as everything else for the project.


Great info. Thank you. You are doing a beautiful job with this theme.

Eric


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Pumpkin5 said:


> Wow PIB, you've got a great start going! I love the wreath (so inspired) and the bird skull necklace, it looked fantastic. Great job on that! I used boiled chicken bones on my voodoo necklace...just thigh and leg bones and a little peroxide to bleach them out. (Plus, you can make a great chicken casserole or chicken salad with the chicken meat. It's a win/win!)
> View attachment 234178


What exactly is the process to bleach bones?


----------



## Paint It Black

I just used white clay to make bones. 

Today, I painted some dollar store arm stakes to match the paint job on my latest skull. Stuck them in this tropical looking basket for a more complete prop.


----------



## Bethany

I don't know why, but he makes me smile.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ohmygosh. ...he looks incredible!!!!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

The basket looks great! And I really love your Tiki birds! I hope you were able to grab some of the singing birds from Dollar Tree that others have recommended - they're a perfect fit for your theme! I'm looking forward to the projects yet to come!


----------



## Paint It Black

I finished and tested out my giant Tiki today. I wanted to make a large tiki that looks like it has fire in its mouth and eyes. This wood frame fits right over one of our windows, about 3 1/2 feet wide by 5 1/2 feet tall. It is covered with an old white sheet. 










Got it painted. Dry brushed some white paint over the brown so it wouldn't be too dark.










And then, I got all excited when I tested out the spotlight that I bought from Grandon Road. It is called the Fire & Ice Spotlight.


----------



## printersdevil

Wow, that spot light looks awesome with the TIKI guy which is fabulous!!!


----------



## Bethany

That looks cool!! 
What is the light? Want to add to my wish list


----------



## Hilda

BOOM!!!! There it is. That is brilliant. A masterpiece.


----------



## Paint It Black

Bethany said:


> That looks cool!!
> What is the light? Want to add to my wish list


Thanks. It is the Fire & Ice Spotlight carried by Grandin Road.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ohmygosh pib....that is beyond phenomenal!!!! You have really knocked it out of the park with this theme....I can't wait to see more...

Btw, love your paint job!!!! Do you mind sharing your color choices? I'm waiting to start mine but I have a big tv box I'm gonna skim with foam board, carve and paint and I think your technique and color choices will work perfect...

Again...just amazing girl


----------



## Mike and Tiff

Paint It Black said:


> Thanks. It is the Fire & Ice Spotlight carried by Grandin Road.


Just an FYI, if you have one near you, they have the same spot light at AT Home (Garden Ridge) for $19.99.


----------



## Paint It Black

pumpkinpie said:


> Ohmygosh pib....that is beyond phenomenal!!!! You have really knocked it out of the park with this theme....I can't wait to see more...
> 
> Btw, love your paint job!!!! Do you mind sharing your color choices? I'm waiting to start mine but I have a big tv box I'm gonna skim with foam board, carve and paint and I think your technique and color choices will work perfect...
> 
> Again...just amazing girl


Thank you! The brown color is regular brown craft paint, with a little white, red and yellow mixed in to lighten it up a bit. The black actually has some brown and white in it too. Then, dry brushed white paint over the brown areas. 

I can't wait to see your carved tiki. That should be very cool.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Thanks girlie girl  again he looks awesome


----------



## ferguc

its solar powered eyes light up


----------



## Paint It Black

ferguc, Cool tiki. Where did you see that?


----------



## ferguc

AT HOME store in Lexington KY. It was in the garden section. I remembered someone doing a tiki haunt and that was you. I believe it was 19.99 but may be half off with rest of summer stuff


----------



## offmymeds

Great job on the Tiki God!!! Love it!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

ferguc said:


> AT HOME store in Lexington KY. It was in the garden section. I remembered someone doing a tiki haunt and that was you. I believe it was 19.99 but may be half off with rest of summer stuff


I'm pretty sure I bought that same solar guy tiki from Big Lots a few years ago.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got the main sign done today. On one of the last old, aged pieces of wood left in our garage.


----------



## ooojen

That's so great! You're really owning this theme!
I also admire how on top of this you are! Sometimes I feel like I'm running around doing bits and pieces of a zillion different things without any significant overall progress.


----------



## Paint It Black

I always have a list of projects, and never get them all done. This year I was more determined to complete everything. And of course, thought of several more projects along the way. LOL . The best part is, you are the only one who knows what didn't get done.


----------



## a_granger

Paint It Black said:


> Got the main sign done today. On one of the last old, aged pieces of wood left in our garage.


This turned out beautifully!


----------



## pumpkinpie

Oh my gosh...you r rock'n it girlie!!!! Love that sign....


----------



## Paint It Black

Today's project was crusty old cauldrons. 










I started out just doing the largest cauldron that I am planning to use for sure this year. Thank you to Hilda for telling me how to "crusty them up." First, you smear on some Great Stuff with your (gloved) hands.










Then, my husband came in from garage and said, "What about these? Don't you want to do them too?" LOL










Then, spray with matte black spray paint that adheres to plastic. 










After that I dry brushed a rust-colored (brown mixed with orange) craft paint onto the cauldrons. The, dripped a watered-down metallic green craft paint down from the top edges.


----------



## punkineater

Paint It Black said:


> Today's project was crusty old cauldrons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I started out just doing the largest cauldron that I am planning to use for sure this year. Thank you to Hilda for telling me how to "crusty them up." First, you smear on some Great Stuff with your (gloved) hands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, my husband came in from garage and said, "What about these? Don't you want to do them too?" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, spray with matte black spray paint that adheres to plastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After that I dry brushed a rust-colored (brown mixed with orange) craft paint onto the cauldrons. The, dripped a watered-down metallic green craft paint down from the top edges.


They turned out great, PIB!! 

We did that to ours too~I love Great Stuff


----------



## Hilda

They turned out fantastic. I am going to echo everyone else. You are doing SUCH a great job with this theme.
I always enjoy your themes each year. I cannot wait to see how this turns out. Thank you for sharing the ride!


----------



## printersdevil

PIB, how big is your largest one? The biggest I have found is 18 inches. But, I think yours looks bigger than that. I remember seeing one at Party City last year that I think was much bigger than the 18 inch one. I have looked all over trying to find a larger one online.

Great job on the cauldrons. I need to do that. I ordered the misting Grandin Road one and am so disappointed with it. I am going to send it back/


----------



## LadyGoats

Printer, I saw one at PC that was bigger than 18", too, but can't find it anywhere now! It was like 24" and was on sale for $20 (when I went)... Still kicking myself for not getting it..!


----------



## printersdevil

Lady Goats, I know the feeling. I hope they have them this year again! I bought an 18 inch one awhile back and it cost me more to ship than the dang cauldron cost.


----------



## Paint It Black

The largest one is about 20 inches in diameter. I was going to suggest Party City as well - during the season.


----------



## Hilda

If you have a Halloween City (which is the seasonal store that shows up in towns and is owned by Party City)... They carry really huge cauldrons each year and not too expensive.


----------



## offmymeds

Great job on the sign and those cauldrons are awesome


----------



## pumpkinpie

Beautiful job PIB, love the idea of using great stuff...easy peasy


----------



## matrixmom

Ugh those finished cauldrons look disgusting. In a good haunted way. Great idea with the great stuff. Makes it look putrid.


----------



## Dark Tiki Studios

Hi PIB,

Your props are looking good! We've been doing a glowing "Dark Tiki Island" theme since Halloween 2013. Might give you some ideas...

http://www.darkrealmshaunt.com


----------



## witchy poo

I love your ideas. I was thinking of making my huge swamp oak in the front yard an island area now you have my wheels turning.


----------



## witchy poo

Took that from iPad through the window, sorry it's so crappy.


----------



## ooojen

That's a beautiful tree for any time of year, but it really has special Halloween potential!


----------



## Tannasgach

Oooh Paint, I love that you're doing this theme! Your paper mache and clay props are phenomenal. I never did have my Freaky Tiki party but when we moved, I put all my tiki stuff out on the back patio. Such a fun theme!


----------



## Jules17

FYI - Home Depot has a line of tiki items from artist Tiki Diablo such as totems, planters, oars, and tiki bar signs. These items are only sold at stores west of the Mississippi. I picked this guy up on Sat and he was only $22.50! He's made of resin and is 2.5 ft high. Go see if your Home Depot has them out. The display was inside, just before going out to the garden section. Here's a link that shows some of the items:
http://retrorenovation.com/2015/07/10/tiki-mania-for-tiki-diablo-at-home-depots/


----------



## Hilda

Hey there PIB!! We await your fun party ideas!! 

(Yes. A not-so-subtle jumpstart from an adoring fan.    )


----------



## Paint It Black

Hahaha.  Thanks guys. I have been lost on the island for a few weeks, and hope to find my way back soon.  Those Home Depot items are pretty cool! Will have to check it out.


----------



## Paint It Black

I wanted a zombie or skelly to go in my large cauldron (think cannibals), and finally decided what to do with a broken Costco skelly I had been saving. After seeing a YouTube how-to by Brad Goodspeed, I gave corpsing a go. The tutorial is called Getting the Most from a Cheap Skeleton.


----------



## Tannasgach

He's gruesome Paint, so is your cauldron.


----------



## Bethany

Love it!! Very unappetizing.


----------



## LaBruja

I just posted a Tiki lot for sale ..**cough,Cough*** lol


----------



## RCIAG

I'm on it! Sent a PM!!


----------



## LaBruja

sorry but by time stamp I have a PM at 8:52 from another member..you are second in line if it falls through


----------



## offmymeds

It's Perfect Paint!!


----------



## RCIAG

LaBruja said:


> sorry but by time stamp I have a PM at 8:52 from another member..you are second in line if it falls through


OK, thanks!


----------



## punkpumpkin

Saw this and thought of your party! Pineapple pumpkins! https://www.pinterest.com/pin/163255555219433461/


----------



## Always Wicked

Jules17 said:


> FYI - Home Depot has a line of tiki items from artist Tiki Diablo such as totems, planters, oars, and tiki bar signs. These items are only sold at stores west of the Mississippi. I picked this guy up on Sat and he was only $22.50! He's made of resin and is 2.5 ft high. Go see if your Home Depot has them out. The display was inside, just before going out to the garden section. Here's a link that shows some of the items:
> http://retrorenovation.com/2015/07/10/tiki-mania-for-tiki-diablo-at-home-depots/




the one time i wished i didnt live in alabama.. i would love to shop for these...


----------



## B Scary

PIB - I just got completely lost on your Forbidden Tiki Island! Your work is amazing! Everything looks great! Love it all!


----------



## matrixmom

looking good PIB!!


----------



## Paint It Black

Got going this weekend on my guest bathroom: The Disenchanted Tiki Room, loosely based on the old Disneyland attraction. I made some paper mache skulls and the bird perch is also made of paper mache. The floral stems all came from a yard sale. 










Pelican is from Big Lots and is chewing on some bones from those bags of bones sold at Rite Aid and Walgreens.









The sign is made from surfboard shaped signs picked up at Dollar Tree over the summer. Cat and bird are from CVS.









I have a hanging bloody eyeball to add to the parrot. Bethany made me one for a SR, and I need to find which box I put it in!


----------



## offmymeds

Looks Great!!!!


----------



## ooojen

Fantastic! I love it all!


----------



## Paint It Black

I am really enjoying these Bonz animals. This year they came out with this fish that I think looks like a piranha. They can be found at Target, and I bought one earlier online from Kmart. I am still on the lookout for the gater skull from Target, which I may put in one of my cauldrons.


----------



## ooojen

Not trying to veer off topic, but since you mentioned the fish (excellent use of one, by the way) I'll share a "project" that just took on a life of her own. I had the (headless and handless) mannequin in the living room waiting for her Halloween re-do, and she just sort of_ developed_, as our daughter and I piled on nearby objects. (Recognize her lovely face?)


----------



## Paint It Black

Ha! She is just lovely ooojen. I love her. Fun use of the fish there too!


----------



## Tannasgach

Your tiki bath came out really cool Paint. The skull looks fantastic and I like how you put the yellow feathers on the skellie bird lol.


----------



## HellsKitchenette

Oh, I love it, and I love that the first post in this thread was in January!!


----------



## RCIAG

I LOVE those Target skelefish. I think I bought out the Target in VA Beach & the one up here too! I have 9 or 10 of them. Some will go in our little pond & some will go around it & in the waterfally part of it. 

I was thinking of using some GID paint on some of them.


----------



## Paint It Black

The natives will be having a side of gater stew with their island meal, thanks to Target FINALLY getting the Halloween props out on their shelves.


----------



## offmymeds

I couldn't find a darn thing like that when I did my Voodoo theme! Love those!


----------



## Paint It Black

offmymeds said:


> I couldn't find a darn thing like that when I did my Voodoo theme! Love those!


I remember your paper mache gaters! I was thinking I may have to go that route too, but Target came through for me this week.


----------



## Paint It Black

Running behind this year on setting up outside. But, I got going on it today. Here is my 6-foot skelly with the main sign for the display.


----------



## matrixmom

Love the sign and the swagger on that skelly!!


----------



## talkingcatblues

Whoo hoo! Excited to see it going up. Skelly looks great - cool clothes and I love the sign.


----------



## Paint It Black

Got the cannibals' meal going today too. My first corpsed skeleton using plastic drop cloth, and cauldron treated with Great Stuff and paint.


----------



## dawnski

I just love your cannibal meal! The clear ornaments as boil bubbles was a stroke of genius.


----------



## ooojen

Very nice job with both cauldron and skelly! Your stuff is all looking wonderful!


----------



## Paint It Black

Thank you. You guys are so nice!

I got another character set up last night.


----------



## Paint It Black

Front porch. I enjoy using my Gemmy witch on the front porch every year, if I can think of how to incorporate her into the theme.


----------



## ooojen

The hula outfit is hilarious!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Looking really great there Paint It Black! Enjoying the costuming as well. BTW where did you buy your ukulele from? Perfect little accessory for her. The cauldron make over came out nicely and I like the twig wreath? used as the fire media. Don't know if you are "lighting the fire" but thought you could add orange/red lights inside the wreath's open area and have them seen through the wood as a heat source. Definitely would go with LEDs so you don't run the chance of a real fire should they overheat with the cauldron on top. Nice look with the wreath.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS - The uke came from a garage sale. I felt so fortunate to find it! And thanks for the tips on the LED lights. That is a good idea.

The advance work is paying off. We got the heads on bamboo stakes up today too.


----------



## Hilda

It is ALL so much FUN!!!!!!!!!
You always do a great job 'theme-ing' (I might have just made that word up). haha All the great details and thought. 
I am so happy you are feeling better and making progress!
Thank you for sharing the photos. This is great!


----------



## Paint It Black

The witch doctor is in!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Now that's a clever use of a mannequin. Are you making a test batch of any "special" food items for the party to see how they turn out ahead of time? If so, please post photos. I can't remember what you've said about your party menu and just noticed we're on Page 22 already so too lazy to look back through.  This is turning out to be such a fun thread to check in on.


----------



## Paint It Black

GOS - No on the food. I am behind this year due to travel, etc. The kids (teenagers) just want pizza anyway, LOL.

Here is the witch doctor with his staff that was made by Lady Goats as a Secret Reaper gift.


----------



## Paint It Black

One last character tonight. He brought a little something to throw into the pot. 




















And I rearranged my corpsed pumpkins to include some coconut monkeys on the stand.


----------



## Bethany

PIB everything is looking spooktacular!!


----------



## matrixmom

PIB - loving the witch doctor, the cauldron, all the little details that only we haunters see! Everything looks so well put together.


----------



## Tannasgach

Ooooh I've been waiting for your pics, Paint; you always do such a fantastic job. Your display looks amazing! Such fun! The skellies came out great and the cannibal pot looks phenomenal. The head in the box is an outstanding touch as are the heads on the stakes. For your witch, I would just add a lei and a hula skirt. Love the alligator heads in the cauldron, dang, now I wish I would have bought some. Great job!


----------



## Hilda

Tannasgach said:


> Ooooh I've been waiting for your pics, Paint; you always do such a fantastic job. Your display looks amazing! Such fun! The skellies came out great and the cannibal pot looks phenomenal. The head in the box is an outstanding touch as are the heads on the stakes. For your witch, I would just add a lei and a hula skirt. Love the alligator heads in the cauldron, dang, now I wish I would have bought some. Great job!


I agree!!
AND along with the hula skirt... throw on that shell bra!! Go ahead!! You know you want to.


----------



## geige

Paint it black this is absolutely awesome!!! Love it!


----------



## Wolfbeard

Absolutely stunning work! Those scenes look amazing!!!

Eric


----------



## Paint It Black

Thanks for all the great comments. Here is a wider shot of the display. Now I have to get to work on the lighting, so I can show some night time photos.


----------



## ooojen

It's absolutely fantastic! Thanks for sharing pictures!


----------



## Paint It Black

Working on my spotlights this evening. So far so good. What a difference some colored lights make.


----------



## Paint It Black

More night shots.


----------



## Kardec251985

I'm a tropical island nut and WOW, your lightning nailed the whole feeling of the tropics. There's a beach bar in St. John that has the same color and level of lighting as well as rattan accents and, of course, lit up palm trees. Love it so much! You put so much work into this display over the course of the year and it came out phenomenal.


----------



## pumpkinpie

Ohmygosh girl u have really knocked it out of the park this year (as always) and I'm loving the lighting...u did a superb job!!!!


----------

